

This is CS50 Companion Tool Helping you hack CS50 concepts and psets - arjuntuli
http://cs50.learnifi.com/

======
arjuntuli
This tool gives you free access to CS50 supplementary resources, structured in
a way that they won't consume more than 10 minutes of your time at a stretch.
The resources, crafted by ex-CS50 students, give a better understanding of the
concepts and the problems faced in psets. It would be really amazing to have
people here as early users, please do sign up. Thanks.

Screenshots here: [http://imgur.com/a/0LrgX](http://imgur.com/a/0LrgX)

